# Automator : PPT to PDF



## bogoss8900 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai un problème mais je ne trouve pas la solution !

En fait, j'ai 54 différents fichier ppt que j'aimerais imprimer et pour ça, il faut absolument qu'au préalable je les enregistre en format pdf. 
J'ai utilisé automator, ça fonctionne mais ça n'est pas assez bien. 
Je m'explique, ce que j'aime pour étudier, c'est d'avoir 4 diapo pour pages mais là, j'en ai qu'une ... Et cela doit être possible car on peut "imprimer" un fichier ppt en format PDF et mettre 4 diapo par page mais je suis pas chaud de perdre mon temps à faire un fichier à la fois..
Je voulais dés lors savoir si quelqu'un savait comment faire.

MEEERCI !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

Aller quoi .. Je suis sûr que tout le monde a eu et aura un problème de ce genre ! Un peu d'aide quoi..


----------



## bogoss8900 (9 Décembre 2011)

Apparemment, ce site est plus rempli de gens qui dévalent leur haine sur tous ce qui est autre que mac que de personnes qui emploient un apple parce que c'est soi-disant plus stable ! Grand temps de retourner sur Linux ou encore windows.


----------



## Aliboron (9 Décembre 2011)

_Hé bé, faut pas s'énerver comme ça, personne ne t'a rien reproché._  

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien suivi, mais si je comprends bien (PowerPoint n'a rien à voir là-dedans, si je ne m'abuse), ta question serait plutôt "_comment faire via Automator pour qu'Aperçu imprime quatre pages par feuille ?_" Non ?

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas convaincu que tu fasses le bon choix, question outil. Je ne suis pas grand spécialiste d'Automator mais il me semble qu'on n'a jamais accès au nombre de pages par feuille de cette façon. Tu devrais plutôt t'intéresser à AppleScript. PowerPoint, par exemple, dispose dans son dictionnaire AppleScript de la classe "Print settings" proposant entre autres de définir le nombre de pages par feuille (en largeur et en hauteur). Même chose pour Keynote (au cas où)


----------



## bogoss8900 (10 Décembre 2011)

Ce petit coup de gueule était surtout une sorte d'electrochoc pour faire bouger un peu les gens sur mon problème. Ce forum m'a déjà apportu quelques très bonnes réponses à mes questions .
En tout cas, merci pour ta réponse.
Ma question est bien comment faire via Automator pour que powerpoint ou keynote imprime quatre diapo par feuille sous le format pdf?
En effet, j'ai cherché sur internet et il est malheureusement de faire cela par Automator puisqu'il n'inclut pas la fonction PDF dans l'impression. 
Applescript mmmh, je vais voir mais je vous avoue que je l'ai jamais utilisé, il m'a toujours fait peur et je me suis donc jamais renseigné dessus.. Je sens que google va encore m'être utile !

Merci !


----------



## magicPDF (12 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

souvent la bonne réponse vient de l'abandon de la question :
le plus simple est de générer les PDF comme habituellement avec une diapo PPT = une page PDF.

Ensuite, avec Adobe Reader, dans la boite de dialogue d'impression c'est un jeu d'enfant de choisir le nombre de pages/diapos qui seront imprimées sur chaque feuille.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

bogoss8900 a dit:


> Apparemment, ce site est plus rempli de gens qui dévalent leur haine sur tous ce qui est autre que mac .



On aura tout lu ici





bogoss8900 a dit:


> Grand temps de retourner sur Linux ou encore windows.



Bye bye


----------



## magicPDF (12 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> On aura tout lu ici


Simple provocation d'une jeunesse impatiente
On a vu bien pire !


----------

